# How can I make my front look better? (pic)



## Carling (Jul 20, 2012)

Ever since I’ve moved into this house the tree in the front lawn has been an eye sore. I am told the tree is basically sucking up all the water hence why the grass all around it doesn’t grow. There was a point in time when I was watering every day and the grass seemed to come back, but it didn’t make much of a difference aside from doubling my water bill.

I am looking for ideas on how to make this better. One of my ideas was to put boulders/armour stone or some sort of stone around the tree and put more top soil in there to cover all the roots. Along with this I was also considering running a soaker hose direct to the tree so when I have my sprinkler going there is also water going directly around the tree as an added extra.

Essentially I’d like to get my grass back and cover up the roots. I don’t know much about landscaping or lawn care so I am open to all suggestions.











Here is a google street view from the summer just for reference:


----------



## Carling (Jul 20, 2012)

This is the type of look I was thinking of going for. I think it would be affordable and it would look great once it ages.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It would look nice. It's all about your tastes. You could add some soil to the area and plant some perennials to give it some color and added interest. Trying to grow grass there is a losing battle.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Adding soil to the top of roots isn't all that great and can smother the roots depending on how much you add. I'd try some grass seed for shaded areas. I had a tree once that did similar things to my lawn, but with proper seeding and care, you can keep it looking like it's suppose to. A layer of mulch and edging would look nice too, but there again some say not to use mulch at the base of a tree.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Home Depot near me just finished putting mounds of mulch around the base of all their trees. It looks nice. Not sure if it's good for the trees.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Dorado said:


> Home Depot near me just finished putting mounds of mulch around the base of all their trees. It looks nice. Not sure if it's good for the trees.


Sometimes on new or freshly planted trees, mulch will be mounded around trees and sloped toward the trunk to make sure water runs to the tree. 

Probably not really harmful unless bugs are attacking your tree


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

They're young trees but I don't think they sloped the mulch (or whatever they used) toward the trunk. Here's what it looked like when Google photographed it.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Dorado said:


> They're young trees but I don't think they sloped the mulch (or whatever they used) toward the trunk. Here's what it looked like when Google photographed it.



Yeah this is pretty common. Easier to maintain and mow around. I personally don't think mulch is much of a concern around trees, but some do. As long as you remove the old stuff before you add new mulch, you should be okay.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the shade of the tree has more to do with the grass not growing under it than lack of water. You certainly do not need to water the tree anymore. 

Why not select some nice, varied and richly colored and textured groundcovers that will thrive under the tree instead of turf? Retain either groundcovers or mulch with headerboard and use gentle curves so you can race your mower around the curves. 

Turf is the highest maintenance planting of any in the landscape.


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

Where are you located, you should add that to your profile so we can give more specific answers. 

I agree with ground cover. Or, native woodland plants (Forbes/grasses/sedges ) that are suited to your region and shade.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine has somewhat similar roots. I used cedar mulch.


Also, Christmas lights in April don't help much. :thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What type tree is it?
I 100% agree it the shade causing th lack of grass for the most part.
Some trees self protect there turf by producing a toxin or acidic soils with there leaves.
Oaks are one that comes to mind.


----------



## Carling (Jul 20, 2012)

I am located in north Toronto.

As far as the shade, it could be. I've used the shade seeds, didn't seem to do much. 

The summer picture is when the previous owner had the house and the grass seemed better, I am not sure how they were treating it. After I moved in, the grass around the tree went downhill.

As far as the christmas lights, the weather has been ridiculous here so I haven't had a chance to do anything...just had an "ice" storm today and it's snowing.

In regards to the tree, I am not sure what kind it is, I can take better pics if that helps to identify it.


----------



## Carling (Jul 20, 2012)

wewantutopia said:


> Where are you located, you should add that to your profile so we can give more specific answers.
> 
> I agree with ground cover. Or, native woodland plants (Forbes/grasses/sedges ) that are suited to your region and shade.


So it seems the general consensus is to do rocks around the tree with groundcover?

Can anyone recommend some decorative landscaping rocks to be used around my tree?


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a website that lists native plants to Ontario, this link is specificity woodland (shade loving) species: http://ontariowildflowers.com/main/habitat.php?type=1

I would suggest Wild Ginger (Asarum Canadense) with taller wild flowers interspersed, maybe Fringed Blue Aster (Symphyotrichum ciliolatum) and Wild Columbine (Aquilegia Canadensis).

These are native perennials and once established will take care of themselves (maintenance free) since they are "meant" to be there.


----------



## Carling (Jul 20, 2012)

wewantutopia said:


> Here is a website that lists native plants to Ontario, this link is specificity woodland (shade loving) species: http://ontariowildflowers.com/main/habitat.php?type=1
> 
> I would suggest Wild Ginger (Asarum Canadense) with taller wild flowers interspersed, maybe Fringed Blue Aster (Symphyotrichum ciliolatum) and Wild Columbine (Aquilegia Canadensis).
> 
> These are native perennials and once established will take care of themselves (maintenance free) since they are "meant" to be there.


 
Thanks for the link and info, I like the Wild Ginger (Asarum Canadense).

Here is a pic I found of them near a tree, i guess at this point a nice rock wall around the tree and wild ginger will seal the deal.

What is the proper way of planting these around the tree and when should I do this?

This doesn't look bad:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-wnnOyj_CSNI/TdvXgHYlS6I/AAAAAAAAAOY/XK6n-LveeDc/s1600/2011_5_20+006.jpg


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, you could seed it now. They may or may not germinate this year. This site sells seeds https://www.prairiemoon.com/product.php?productid=16187 I would buy at least 1/8 ounce if not the 1/4.

You could probably find bare root or potted Wild Ginger near you, search for a nursery that sells native plants near you. Just plant them after the last frost or as close to as possible (they should tolerate below freezing fine).

Hope this helps!


----------



## dabeast (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotta love that gas meter right in the middle of the yard :thumbsup:



r0ckstarr said:


> Mine has somewhat similar roots. I used cedar mulch.
> 
> 
> Also, Christmas lights in April don't help much. :thumbsup:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

dabeast said:


> Gotta love that gas meter right in the middle of the yard :thumbsup:


Why does everyone point that out? Is it that much of an eye-sore? :laughing:


----------



## Carling (Jul 20, 2012)

Talked to the wife, she'd prefer mulch of some sort instead of groundcover.

Thoughts? It would look more tidy I suppose, but would this in any way work against the tree? What about cedar chips?


----------



## dabeast (Apr 2, 2013)

Not an eye sore really just something you usually don't see. Plus with it being in the open like this it has a higher chance of getting hit by someone or something.



r0ckstarr said:


> Why does everyone point that out? Is it that much of an eye-sore? :laughing:


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

sdsester said:


> I think the shade of the tree has more to do with the grass not growing under it than lack of water. You certainly do not need to water the tree anymore.
> 
> Why not select some nice, varied and richly colored and textured groundcovers that will thrive under the tree instead of turf? Retain either groundcovers or mulch with headerboard and use gentle curves so you can race your mower around the curves.
> 
> Turf is the highest maintenance planting of any in the landscape.


 

Yeah, your trees need to be pruned and thinned. An arborist can help


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

we have a huge maple that has roots like your tree does.
We put a large cobble stones border around it and planted
vinca vine...it filled in beautifully and looks great, lush and
green....and needs no maintenance.
You can do a big rock border like you showed in your 
inspiration pic and plant the vinca vine.


----------



## aram613 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have an idea for you, it might not cost as much as you think either, look for artificial turf, since the tree is killing the grass around it, like others have mentioned, do the black/brown muchl aroudn the tree surrounded by nice looking stones then lay some synthetic grass out to where teh grass is not growing and a color that will blend in with the rest of your grass.. Yes in the winter it will look silly but snow will ocver it, however in the summer if your colours match then you got the perfect lawn


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't forget that you'll have to add mulch every few years to keep it looking nice. Don't forget about having to weed it too...


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

A 3 inch thick (or more) layer of mulch should keep the weeds from growing.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have a huge oak with the same problems. The only advice I can offer is that if you decide to build a rock wall around it and fill it with dirt/mulch, try not to go for anything that will need to remain level. I spent weeks digging a trench about 6' from the truck of the tree around it (with the help of an arborist to make sure I didn't damage the tree in any way). I then placed blocks to make a retaining wall (total PITA since it was on a slope), but when it was done and everything was planted it was beautiful. Until a couple years later when the tree roots grew more and pushed some of the blocks up in a lot of places making it uneven. Last summer I ripped everything out before it got worse. I'm thinking of planting liriope under the tree since it's an aggressive ground cover that can be mowed when it gets out of hand.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

A one-piece foundation or cementing the blocks together would help. Then even if a root grows and pushes the wall up, the weight of the entire wall will push back and the root won't make the wall rise as much.


----------



## Carling (Jul 20, 2012)

Time for an update,

I got some moss rocks that I put around the tree. We've decided against putting any plants in there, we want to put either gravel or mulch.

I was thinking of 3/4 clear gravel, I figure it provides good drainage, but then i read something about acidity? Again not quite sure.

The other option is to put some black mulch? If this is my only option, how thick of a mulch bed should I put?

Don't mind the weeds inside, i was pulling them out and throwing them in there temporarily.

Thoughts on mulch vs. gravel?


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Carling said:


> Thoughts on mulch vs. gravel?


I hate shoveling. I would rather do it once, than every year. It will cost you a little more up front, but the joy of not having to mulch every year (or every other) is priceless.


----------



## MarineFAC (May 15, 2013)

*Removal?*

Have you considered just having the tree removed and the stump ground out? From the looks of the Google map pic, you have several, nice trees in your and your neighbor's yard. Had the exact same problem you had with a home in South Carolina - lots of Oak trees, no grass. Got rid of half of them and not only did the yard improve, but so did the curb appeal of the house. Plenty of vegitation in front of the house, but not so much you couldn't see the house itself. Good luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------

